# Trying some SPCA Training for Lola



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

As you may know, I am working through some serious separation anxiety issues with my 2 year old Lola. She is on Clomicalm and I have tried to step up the training on leaving, etc. What has occured to me is that Lola's sole occupation is keeping an eye on me. She will stop looking at me long enough to wolf down her food, and occasionally to chew on a bully stick, but even then she always knows where I am and what I am doing. I think I need to start doing a lot more training on other things. So my next solution is to get with her in some SPCA training classes. We did the puppy bit when she was new to my house, but it was difficult to get her past "sit" and "come". I have to admit I have not done much consistent work with her on Stay and other critical commands.

So I am starting the Little Dog Basics at the San Francisco SPCA on August 2nd. If anyone wants to join us, it is only 4 weeks on Sunday evenings. *And I promise to my dear friends here that I will dedicate my time to this training for Lola. * I think more training, maybe some agility work would help because she is so high energy. Good Citizen could be a goal, too. I want the kid to be occupied by something other than my every breath and move!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I know a lot of people that used and love their training programs.
Good luck Lola is a real sweetie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like a real good plan! Good insight on your part--sometimes it seems we can't see the forest for the trees....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've seen shows on Animal Planet where the dog needs a "job". Maybe that's what Lola needs and that would ease her anxiety because she'd be busy. It's great that you're taking her to classes, can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I was thinking agility before I saw that you mentioned it. She seems to need activities to keep her interested and away from total focus on you. How about trying her as a therapy dog also? I'm impressed at how dedicated you are to her and helping her get better. Good for you!


----------

